# Cramping in week 9



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi

whilst I know cramping is common and I have had mild ones since the 2ww, I am wondering if I should ask for a scan before my 13th week one because the last two days they are getting pretty bad and some literally take my breath away for a few seconds and its worrying me senseless. This is my first pregnancy thro IVF/ICSI and I have abandoned my 4 x a week gym since stimmer stage and am certainly not over doing it.

Do you think I am over-reacting and could it possibly be my endo flaring up again or should I ask for a scan and if I do via GP will they give me one?

thanks for reading
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As you know, endometriosis can leave you with some adhesions, which may be causing this pain as your uterus is growing.  I feel that this is probably the case.

However, if the pain is mainly to one side, or it's not easing at all, you should get an emergency appointment to see your GP.

As far as a scan goes, it really depends upon your hospital.  Some may allow you to ease your mind by giving you a scan and just have it now instead of the 12 week one.  If you are becoming really anxious, it might be an idea to go and explain to your GP, who will then be able to let the hospital know that you have requested an early scan.

Let me know how you get on 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Emily

I have called my EPU and they have kindly got me a scan for 11am tomorrow morning which was very kind of them, so I cross everything until then please god    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------

